# HP cooling fan dont work



## hamtaro (Jun 28, 2018)

Yesterday i have installed FreeBSD 11.2 no problems but, Today I turn on my laptop (HP pavilion G6) and a message: The system has detected that a cooling fan is not operating correctly. 

I tried some times and finally its working again but, sometimes work sometimes not.


----------



## jdb (Jun 28, 2018)

Did you checked if there is a loose contact or dust accumulation or a blown capacitor?


----------



## hamtaro (Jun 28, 2018)

yes but no dust and all connected correctly


----------



## jdb (Jun 28, 2018)

Check if your BIOS fan settings are set correctly.


----------



## hamtaro (Jun 28, 2018)

yes, no problem "fan always activated" ON


----------



## jdb (Jun 28, 2018)

Most likely it is a problem with the new 11.2 update but it could be also a faulty thermal sensor. Did you checked if you are getting normal or weird temp values?


----------



## hamtaro (Jun 28, 2018)

I checked not that yet, the laptop turn off, maybe i should change the fan


----------



## hamtaro (Jul 3, 2018)

Fan changed and ist working in Laptop HP Pavilion G6 2235US


----------



## jdb (Jul 3, 2018)

hamtaro said:


> Fan changed and ist working in Laptop HP Pavilion G6 2235US



I am glad to hear that 

You can now mark the thread as solved.


----------



## hamtaro (Jul 8, 2018)

No yet, i changed the fan but worked and after fail again. I have wait 15 minutes off and work again. I believe the lap need reballing... (classic in HP laptops)


----------

